# Triptorelin(GnRH) Back in stock!!!



## TwisT (Mar 19, 2011)

Triptorelin is finally back in stock at EP!!

Get yours here 
Extreme Peptide - Store

-T

_______________

GnRH (Triptorelin) – The next generation in PCT and fertility
By TwisT
_______________

GnRH (Gonadotropin-releasing hormone) or Triptorelin is actually nothing  new. Though, with the results from a new study (I’ll get to that  later), we are now just realizing its true potential for being a staple  in the normal AAS users recovery or restart. GnRH has actually been used  for a long time by horse breeders, and a way to stimulate the anterior  pituitary to release follicle-stimulating hormone, or FSH. With this  stimulation, the horses became more fertile, and breeding would  commence. This helped breeders keep their horses sexually active, and  help them become fertile.

First, we will talk a little about FSH. FSH is one of the two main  hormones responsible for sexual reproduction regulations (along with  LH). FSH plays the main role in stimulating the production and  maturation of germ cells (which either become sperm in males, or eggs in  females). This mean, when your pituitary is stimulated to produce FSH  (as a reaction from GnRH), FSH will begin to stimulate the production of  sperm in men. GnRH pulses in our bodies, and that pulse controls when  we produce FSH.
How does GnRH play a role in this? Well, GnRH is normally a chemical  that is sent from our brain to the pituitary to tell it to produce both  FSH and LH. When a small pulse dose of GnRH (around 100mcg) is injected,  your pituitary receives that signal to start producing. This will  result in both an increase in testosterone serum (as a result from the  LH stimulation) and an increase in sperm (or egg in a female case)  count. The result may be a clean and effective jumpstart to our  reproductive system for AAS users, and all that this jumpstart requires  is one small dose.

Dosing and side effects

Like many chemicals, we want to really pay attention to our dosing. GnRH  makes a great jumpstart, probably now the most effective jumpstart  chem, because unlike HCG, it stimulates both LH and FSH to a higher  extent and has a much more lasting effect. But much like HCG, DHT, HMB,  ect ect, we need to be very careful with our pituitary and avoid  hyper-stimulation. We need to pulse it once, at a small dose, simulating  the pulse that is normally sent from our brain, and then let our bodies  do the rest of the work.
GnRH is so powerful that large doses (around 4mg), repeated once a  month, is being used as a chemical form of castration. This dose is so  intense on the pituitary, that it hyper-stimulates, resulting in  castration-like levels of testosterone serum in the body. Much like HCG,  dosing is delicate, and too much is not a good thing. We need to use  GnRH as a restart, one-and-done, and not over-do things because it may  have a much more opposite and negative effect.

Without any further talk, here is my recommendation for use. One single  100mcg dose per cycle, after all esters have cleared the body and you  are 100% ready for recovery. HCG should still be used on-cycle, but in  my opinion this full-stimulation should be saved for the PCT and  recovery phase. Use HCG on cycle to continue simulating LH, and then  GnRH in the post cycle. Studies I have read have seen results from even  600mcg used in a three-day period, and still HPTA function was  completely restored, and his hormone levels remained within the normal  range during three checkups within the following year. This suggests  that the restart will not have the “flare” effect if used at reasonable  doses. Another study showed the same effect, with a dose of only one  100mcg injection into a bodybuilder who had been shutdown for 13 years.  That said, no more then 100mcg per 4 months. Do not exceed 1mg within a  year to avoid the castration-like shutdown of your system. That even  gives you room to do it after an 8-week cycle, take the appropriate time  off, and then begin another. And for oral-only cycles that are under 8  weeks, save your money, as Triptorelin is not cheap stuff. Better yet,  don’t do oral only cycles, as they are a waste of time, but that’s a  whole nother fish to fry, which I will do later.

Written by TwisT – Extreme Peptide


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 5, 2012)

Update this shit son!




TwisT said:


> Triptorelin is finally back in stock at EP!!
> 
> Get yours here *  NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE GET CONFUSED. *
> Extreme Peptide - Store
> ...


----------



## Researcher (Jul 16, 2012)

Why would a someone use Triptorelin?  Everything I read says it shuts you down... I can't find any positive studies for using it to raise FSH and Test levels
Treatment of nonparaphilic hypersexuality in men w... [J Sex Med. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI


----------

